# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Shaking body (not SP) and high pulse?

## Drogo

During my last two WILD attempts, I've experienced what I wrote in the title- moments of high pulse and a sensation that the body is strongly shaking. Althoug this may sound like SP, I haven't felt that I haven't been able to move during this stage. I wonder if anyone else has experienced this sensation? Is it maybe something you feel before getting SP? The sensation lasts for maybe 30 seconds then it starts dying out and it returns to calmness. I usually have some HI and twitches before this stage.

Any ideas?  :smiley:

----------


## taylor

Yes, every time I attempt it (probably every night for the last week) I feel like something heavy is covering my body, starting with my feet and hands and working it's way up... but after that I feel like I can still move  :Sad: 
I think maybe we are thinking about entering SP too much, so that when it finially happens we get a little excited and maybe the mind realizes this and understands we are still awake... maybe... idk, just an idea. But I have pretty much the same problem as you.

----------


## sora12

I've felt like this once or twice before. It freaked me out at first, and I jumped out of my bed when it happened, lol. Don't worry though, it's normal. I have those feelings mosly when I wake up in the middle of the night and I'm barely conscious.

----------


## Supernova

I had something similar during a WILD attempt, probably my closest one.  By the time I started feeling the "vibrations", my heart was pounding so fast andf hard (it wasn't really the speed but how loud it was), I mean moreso than I can remember ever experiencing, I had to stop and it took a few minutes for me to get it back under control.

----------


## Ladon

Both the heart pulse and vibrations aren't really happening  :wink2: 
And afaik it's what happens before SP, the key is not to get excited over it... which is quite hard because it's THE moment you've been waiting for.
I've heard that it doesn't happen that much to experienced users (and some of them wish it actually got back cos it's such a clear sign  ::D: )
Some other signs are the heaviness, but for me it's mostly different each time.

----------


## iSee_iBelieve

> I had something similar during a WILD attempt, probably my closest one.  By the time I started feeling the "vibrations", my heart was pounding so fast andf hard (it wasn't really the speed but how loud it was), I mean moreso than I can remember ever experiencing, I had to stop and it took a few minutes for me to get it back under control.



This happens to me as well. Every time I attempt to WILD. My rate rate seems to stay the same, but its louder; and as if a numbness is growing from the bottom of my feet, up to my head. Then I can't handle it and stop trying to WILD. I have never been able to WILD successfully, and I probably won't be able to until I get past that phase.

----------


## Ladon

> This happens to me as well. Every time I attempt to WILD. My rate rate seems to stay the same, but its louder; and as if a numbness is growing from the bottom of my feet, up to my head. Then I can't handle it and stop trying to WILD. I have never been able to WILD successfully, and I probably won't be able to until I get past that phase.



Why would you stop if you feel the numbness coming up? That's a good sign. I think you're focussing too much on what's hapenning with your body (which is pretty normal when experiencing a new thing like this), but it actually isn't really helping your WILD. Stay relaxed and try not to focus on what's going on with your body. Start counting in your head or something, try some of the mental exercices described in many WILD tutorials, try to forget you have a body.

----------


## TheConqueror89

This happened to me about 3 times when i tried to DEILD. 

The first time it scared me out. I felt that my chest was shaking violently.
Altough in my country there aren't any violent earthquakes (perceptible ones are really rare) i tought, for a moment that there could be one happening, lol.
When i tried to move i couldn't do it for a while (don't know exactly how many seconds) but it scared me even more. Then i managed to move and turned my light on and discovered that everything was fine and it was an illusion.

In the next, second time, i felt the same vibrations but they weren't so violent. I couldn't do it to the end again because i had a sensation that something was touching my head and tried to abort it. I couldn't move and when i did and lighted the room up again i discovered it was an illusion again.

The 3rd time i managed to LD. I had a nice (quite long) MILD and i wanted to extend it. When i wake up i stayed still again and i got this sequence: vibrations, saw some hypnagogic light illusions (geometric form ones), a burst of white light (been getting more, recently, when i attempt to DEILD, although i can't reach the dream like i did in this attempt) and then i started seeing faces and later i entered the dream lucidly. I had awaken in a bed in my dream with 2 more people in my room that i didn't know from anywhere. I wanted to continue my last MILD so i tought of it while going through a door and there i was again. Then i had a long LD (actually 2 chained ones) and this was my best LD for now xD.

A shame i seem to be unable to MILD for a few days lately. I don't remember my dreams so good as well. They seem a bit confusing lately. Hope this will be over soon.

----------


## Drogo

Thanks for the answers. Yeah, I think it has to do with excitement, like taylor mentioned. Always when something happens that you don't expect, you react to it and then it disappears. When the shaking starts for me, I always think "Yes I'm getting closer to LD!", and even though I think I'm relaxed the body probably notices it and then gradually shuts off the vibrations.

I've been having the vibrations during my last attempts as well, and once a big white square appeared in my field of vision. So I thought it might have been a dream, so I badly tried to enter it, and then it of course stopped. I'll just have to relax all I can the next time.

Another problem I have is that if I concentrate too much on keeping my mind clear, I don't progress really that fast, so I often let my mind wander, which is not always good either.

----------


## Dream scientist

This happens to me sometimes, but usually not when attempting a WILD. I might just be lying in bed, trying to fall asleep, when suddenly a large tremor jolts me. I assume it was just my shoulder twitching, but an earthquake commences, and I sit up quickly to find that it was all in my mind. 

No, you weren't quite in SP, but it sounded like you were damn close.  :wink2:  Instead of testing to see if you can move, try falling through your bed, or levitating out of it, or imagine an invisible force pulling your dream body out of your real body. 

Or maybe, as an experimental technique, create two arms that protrude from your chest, then a head, torso, legs, and finally just step out of your real body! 

Sorry, I'm getting carried away here.  ::D: 


EDIT: I was a bit unclear. If you choose to try the techniques I mentioned (Of which I would be ever grateful.  :smiley: ), Try them after the shaking and such, when everything returns to calmness.

----------


## Drogo

> This happens to me sometimes, but usually not when attempting a WILD. I might just be lying in bed, trying to fall asleep, when suddenly a large tremor jolts me. I assume it was just my shoulder twitching, but an earthquake commences, and I sit up quickly to find that it was all in my mind. 
> 
> No, you weren't quite in SP, but it sounded like you were damn close.  Instead of testing to see if you can move, try falling through your bed, or levitating out of it, or imagine an invisible force pulling your dream body out of your real body. 
> 
> Or maybe, as an experimental technique, create two arms that protrude from your chest, then a head, torso, legs, and finally just step out of your real body! 
> 
> Sorry, I'm getting carried away here.




Thanks for the advice, I guess I have to be pretty clear and focused to do the things you mentioned? I mean I can't just think it simply and expect to fly away if I'm not concentrated? When falling throug the bed, should I just imagine the bed disappears under me? Anyway, I just think I have to improve my focusing and stop get even a little excited during it!

If I focus enough, wouldn't SP start after the vibrations?

----------


## Dream scientist

I'm not too experienced in this, so I can't give you high-quality tips.

The easiest to simulate is falling through the bed for me. Visualize yourself lying on your bed, which is floating in blackness. Just imagine your head, chest, and the rest of your body almost "melting" through the bed, and fall down into the black abyss.
I find it is much easier to visualize before sleep than in the middle of the day.

 I'm very sorry, it's hard to explain, and even harder to understand. 


Say to yourself, "What if my bed became non-solid, and I fell through it right now?" 

Imagine easier things first, like walking down the street, before you even attempt the WILD.


If you can create these kinds of minimal sensations before sleep, imagine what you could do when you are in or near SP?  :drool: 

Sorry I can't explain further. Easier said than done, right?

----------


## slayer

> During my last two WILD attempts, I've experienced what I wrote in the title- moments of high pulse and a sensation that the body is strongly shaking. Althoug this may sound like SP, I haven't felt that I haven't been able to move during this stage. I wonder if anyone else has experienced this sensation? Is it maybe something you feel before getting SP? The sensation lasts for maybe 30 seconds then it starts dying out and it returns to calmness. I usually have some HI and twitches before this stage.
> 
> Any ideas?



The sensation you're feeling is called Hypnagogic Hallucinations.

Sleep Paralysis is just when the body paralyzes itself outside of the normal REM cycle.

You don't need Sleep Paralysis to experience Hypnagogic Hallucinations. Hypnagogic Hallucinations come while you're falling sleep. It's the state the mind is in when your mind is figuring out what is real and what is a dream.

----------


## Drogo

Pl, thanks again for your answers. Last night I tried to WILD again, and what I found interesting is that my night-WILDs seem quite different from my nap-WILDs. Last night I slept a few hours and then the alarm woke me up. And when I started to WILD it didn't take me that long to reach what seemed to be SP because I had a very hard time moving. Also, there was a strong sensation that something was pressing down on my chest so that I couldn't breath properly and my pulse decreased alot. This freaked me out a little so I moved, and after that I found myself in SP again 1 or 2 times but they ended the same way.

Now I think I remember reading about the chest getting pressed down and it is normal during SP, is this right?

----------


## slayer

> Now I think I remember reading about the chest getting pressed down and it is normal during SP, is this right?



The feeling of pressure on your chest is sometimes referred to as "The old hag".

However, worst case scenario, you would actually hallucinate a demon or monster sitting on you and choking you. Again, that's just a worse case scenario.

The feeling of pressure on your chest falls under the "Unusual body experiences" category which can range from vibrations to your body feeling like it's being thrown at the window (it's actually not though).

The Old Hag falls under it's own category.

There is also Visual, Audiotory, and the Intruder hallucinations. Just ask if you want to learn more about these :3

----------


## Jammle

Hi i just started this week trying to lucid dream, im aware it takes practice but the last two night before sleeping (but attempting to sleep, while focusing on tje fact that ill be in a lucid dream) 5-10 minutes later my body starts to shake and I feel numb but also awake, eventually id dies out after about 30 seconds as after the first night i tryed keeping calm throughout this, but from what ive read people are somehow accessing lucid dreams after this but im unsure about how i go about entering from this stage. 
Please help - also i was very scared of sleep paralysis the first night but after learning about it im fewling less scared about it.
And should I continue trying to enter lucid dreams with the WILD method.
Srry for asking alot of questions.

----------


## Jammle

> I'm not too experienced in this, so I can't give you high-quality tips.
> 
> The easiest to simulate is falling through the bed for me. Visualize yourself lying on your bed, which is floating in blackness. Just imagine your head, chest, and the rest of your body almost "melting" through the bed, and fall down into the black abyss.
> I find it is much easier to visualize before sleep than in the middle of the day.
> 
>  I'm very sorry, it's hard to explain, and even harder to understand. 
> 
> 
> Say to yourself, "What if my bed became non-solid, and I fell through it right now?" 
> ...



practice but the last two night before sleeping (but attempting to sleep, while focusing on tje fact that ill be in a lucid dream) 5-10 minutes later my body starts to shake and I feel numb but also awake, eventually id dies out after about 30 seconds as after the first night i tryed keeping calm throughout this, but from what ive read people are somehow accessing lucid dreams after this but im unsure about how i go about entering from this stage. 
Please help - also i was very scared of sleep paralysis the first night but after learning about it im fewling less scared about it.
And should I continue trying to enter lucid dreams with the WILD method.
Srry for asking alot of questions.

----------


## Jammle

It has been about a week since i first tried to lucid dream, last night i tried not to for the first time.
But all of a suddon vividly remembering the last dream like real life( every time i think of that one now i remember more making me retype and jumble this text(sorry)) anyway  
I felt like i woke up out of nowhere during the night and fell asleep.
Woke up again but felt a bit wierd so i tried to breath through my nose, it was blocked the bedroom layouts changed my brother in my old room my sister in another room but she was suposed to be in the room next to the office ,everything was dark, i went to the room next to the office and went to open the door  while attempting to push it open it was diagnal when i tried to open it it spun on the x axis, i went back to my room then i heard a voice so i tried to block it out by sleeping (i was begining to be scared and took my mind off the fact that i was dreaming) it was threatening me, saying it would hurt my sister, i ignored him and so he rang the phone and counted down for how long i have left. At 2 seconds left i was crapping myself, i woke up and there was a phone ringing.(i did a reality check it was real by this point)
Thinking back i remember beforhand likeit was the dream before, my grandparents and my sister sleeping in the room next to the office, patty and my brother in my old room it felt as if patty(my friend) came to sleep over(i was supposed to be there but i wasnt), i woke up in my bed. Assoon as i knew i was lucid dreaming a tingly feel and excitment rushed through me, i tried to lift/levitate my body up and failed ( i think i second guessed the fact i was lucid dreaming and stoped doing reality checks after the first)  
Ive learnt that nothing can fully prapare you for when you dreaming, youre on your own at that point memory of the real world is practically gone things you know , you just know and you may know from the previous dream.)
Im not sure if i had accidentally awoken to the phone ringing and fell back asleep performing the go back to sleep method unknowingly but i feel like when i was lucid dreaming i just woke up, but felt wierd i knew i needed to do a reality check. But memory in my dream was not great and i never did another reality check i forgot i was dreaming  :Sad:  and scary figures came to life, not seeable though i was laying in my bed trying to block them out, i had my eyes closed and i could here them.

I wokeup at 6:40 is this my last REM stage? 
I also think ill be scared to do this again but i so badly want to have a good lucid dream. The night prior to this i was wonder whatif i had a bad lucid dream, so i tried not to lucid dream but it happened anyway the one night i try not to it does

----------

